# FV-1



## VeNoM (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi,
I am building the Spatialist Reverb and would like to know if I replace the eeprom chip with for example Octagon's, do I get Octagons sounds and functionalities?
Thank you and best regards.


----------



## phi1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Yep they are the exact same except for the eeprom. The spatialist reverb, octagon, and module8 all use the arachnid pcb/components. (Click the build docs for each and they all bring up the arachnid build doc).


----------



## VeNoM (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi,

I have another question. I've built the Spatialist reverb but it didn't work. It turned out I've soldered the FV-1 the wrong way. I've desolderid it, turn it for 180 degrees and soldered it again on the pcb. The effect still didn't work, it just sounded like there was only dry signal. So I've desoldered the chip again and ordered a new one from Musikding (I've also ordered the whole Spatialist kit from Musikding). When I got the new chip I've soldered it on the pcb and the effect has started to work. But there is a problem. The programs are not from the Spatialist Reverb but they sound like the default FV-1 programs (the eeprom is still the original which I got with the kit). Is it possible that I got the wrong eeprom in the first place? Or something else?

Thank you and best regards.


----------



## phi1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Wow that some impressive determination. We always learn the most from mistakes, so way to power through. 

Check the voltage at fv-1 pin 13. It should be 3.3v. Grounding this pin activates the internal patches (check out the fv1 data sheet). If pin13 is 0v, maybe you have a solder bridge or mistake, either on the fv1 chip or on the components connected to pin13.


----------



## VeNoM (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks for the very fast reply!
Could you please tell me how to check that? I have a multimeter, but unfortunatelly I don't know how to use it.


----------



## zgrav (Jan 10, 2020)

I suggest you do a google search for some youtube vids on how to use a DMM.  Watching them will be time well spent.


----------



## VeNoM (Jan 10, 2020)

I watched a tutorial about checking voltage. I hope I did everything rigth, it shows 3.29V. I've touched the pin 13 with the red wire and pin 11 (ground) with the black wire.
Also what does "0: Use internal ROM programs, 1: Useprograms from external EEPROM " (Pin 13 from the table below) mean?


----------



## phi1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Sounds like you’re doing it right. You can touch the black probe to anywhere in the circuit that is ground, other points would be easier the pin 11 of the fv1. 

Pin 13 of the fv1 is a digital input looking for either 0 or 1 (0 being 0v and 1 being the chip’s supply voltage, 3.3v in this case). Since your reading 3.29v (definitely close enough to 3.3 for the chip to read it as 1), it should be reading the patches from the external eeproms. You could test by removing the eeprom from the socket and seeing what happens (I think it would just make the wet side silent).


----------



## VeNoM (Jan 11, 2020)

Oh, I understand now, if pin 13 is tuching the pad then eeproms programs are being used, if not the internal are used, thank you.
Yup're right, if I remove the eeprom, the wet side is silent.
If it helps I'm attaching two pictures of my build:


----------



## phi1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Do you have anything isolating the mix pot and vol pot from the pcb? Something like this?  Or some foam tape?









						Dust Cover For 16mm Alpha Pots
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## VeNoM (Jan 11, 2020)

Yes, I have rubber pads glued on the bottom of those two pots.


----------



## phi1 (Jan 11, 2020)

So are you still having the issue? It seems like the fv-1 is definitely reading from the eeprom chip...


----------



## VeNoM (Jan 11, 2020)

Yes, still. So in conclusion I probably got the wron eeprom?


----------



## phi1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Well I guess. Make sure pin13 is 3.3v at the same time you’re playing through the patches.

Maybe try to see if your patches and their controls match the fv1 internal patch list (on the data sheet) exactly. That would be strange because why would musikding have an eeprom chip with those patches on it?

Or see if it’s actually the pedalpcb octagon or module8 patches, or some random combination of patches, then once you have the info see if musikding will send you the right one.


----------



## Robert (Jan 11, 2020)

It does sound like the FV-1 is running algorithms from the EEPROM, otherwise pulling the IC wouldn't make any difference.

It's not impossible that you got the wrong EEPROM, can you post a list of what each of the modes seem to do?


----------



## VeNoM (Jan 11, 2020)

Pin13 is constantly at 3.29v
Also I noticed that the programs don't match the default one or octagon or module8 either
All are some kind of reverbs, but they don't seem to match those listedn od the spatialist reverb.
These are my findings (type of effect, pot1, pot2, pot3):
1 reverb, (length of the reverb, latency (if I turn it clockwise, guitar sound comes in with some latency), don't hear any difference)
2 reverb (length of the reverb, don't hear any difference, don't hear any difference)
3 reverb (length of the reverb, don't hear any difference, don't hear any difference)
4 reverb, (length of the reverb, latency (if I turn it clockwise, guitar sound comes in with some latency), don't hear any difference)
5 vibrato reverb (reverb mix, vibe mix, vibe rate)
6 shimmer reverb (length of the reverb, pitch of the shimmer effect, shimmer mix)
7 vibrato reverb (reverb mix, vibe mix, vibe rate)
8 shimmer reverb (length of the reverb, pitch of the shimmer effect, shimmer mix)


----------



## Robert (Jan 11, 2020)

You're definitely running algorithms from the EEPROM.

It sounds like your program switching isn't working properly.

Turn the mode switch all the way counter clockwise (Program #0) and measure the DC voltages on the right side of R7, R16, and R17.
Repeat this for all 8 positions of the rotary switch.


----------



## VeNoM (Jan 11, 2020)

If I understand correctly, I have to measure with the red stick of the multimeter on the right side of the resistor and with the black on the left side (if I understand the scheme correctly this is ground).
I get R7, R16, R17:
1 position: 0v, 0v, 0v
2: 3.32v, 0v, 0v
3: 0v, 3.32v, 0v
4: 2.89v, 2.89v, 0v
5: 0v, 0v, 3.32v
6: 2.89v, 0v, 2.89v
7: 0v, 2.89v, 2.89v
8: 2.89v, 2.89v, 2.89v


----------



## Robert (Jan 11, 2020)

Do you happen to have another EEPROM you could test in the pedal?


----------



## VeNoM (Jan 13, 2020)

I apologize for the late reply, I was bussy yesterday.
I only have an empty 23lc1024 (I also order it from Musikding) - I orderd the 24lc32a:








						24LC32A EEPROM, 0,90
					

32kbit EEPROM, 4kx8 DIP8 case




					www.musikding.de
				




But there was probably a mixup and they send me the 23lc1024 instead.
I put it on the pcb, but there was no sound when the pedal was turned on.


----------



## Robert (Jan 13, 2020)

It would have to be programmed, I thought you might have an extra Spatialist EEPROM since you've built it twice.


----------



## VeNoM (Jan 13, 2020)

No, I've just ordered an extra FV-1. They sell the Spatialist as a kit, with all parts included. You can also buy the FV-1 seperately, but unfortunately you cannot buy your eeproms, you only get them included in the kits.


----------



## BGarn78 (Nov 13, 2021)

VeNoM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have another question. I've built the Spatialist reverb but it didn't work. It turned out I've soldered the FV-1 the wrong way. I've desolderid it, turn it for 180 degrees and soldered it again on the pcb. The effect still didn't work, it just sounded like there was only dry signal. So I've desoldered the chip again and ordered a new one from Musikding (I've also ordered the whole Spatialist kit from Musikding). When I got the new chip I've soldered it on the pcb and the effect has started to work. But there is a problem. The programs are not from the Spatialist Reverb but they sound like the default FV-1 programs (the eeprom is still the original which I got with the kit). Is it possible that I got the wrong eeprom in the first place? Or something else?
> 
> Thank you and best regards.


I just had the same thing with a Musikding kit! Mine was the D3lay. Everything working great but I have Tremolo, Chorus and Flanger patches instead of...well...3 delays...


----------



## phi1 (Nov 13, 2021)

Chorus, flange, and tremolo happen to be the first three patches stored internally on the fv-1. So I’m wondering if that’s what’s going on. 

Pin 13 of the fv-1 determines whether it uses internal patches, or external patches on the eeprom, which is what you want. ~0v (digitally read as 0) is the internal, ~3.3v is external (digitally read as 1).

I’d check the voltage of pin 13 of the fv-1. If it’s close to zero, that’s your problem.


----------



## BGarn78 (Nov 14, 2021)

phi1 said:


> Chorus, flange, and tremolo happen to be the first three patches stored internally on the fv-1. So I’m wondering if that’s what’s going on.
> 
> Pin 13 of the fv-1 determines whether it uses internal patches, or external patches on the eeprom, which is what you want. ~0v (digitally read as 0) is the internal, ~3.3v is external (digitally read as 1).
> 
> I’d check the voltage of pin 13 of the fv-1. If it’s close to zero, that’s your problem.


It is indeed what's going on 😔. If I pull the eeprom nothing changes, so it's not being accessed. Getting continuity from Pin 15 to pin 5, but nothing from Pin 14 to pin 6. Will start checking voltages starting with pin 13. Many thanks.


----------



## BGarn78 (Nov 16, 2021)

BGarn78 said:


> It is indeed what's going on 😔. If I pull the eeprom nothing changes, so it's not being accessed. Getting continuity from Pin 15 to pin 5, but nothing from Pin 14 to pin 6. Will start checking voltages starting with pin 13. Many thanks.





phi1 said:


> Chorus, flange, and tremolo happen to be the first three patches stored internally on the fv-1. So I’m wondering if that’s what’s going on.
> 
> Pin 13 of the fv-1 determines whether it uses internal patches, or external patches on the eeprom, which is what you want. ~0v (digitally read as 0) is the internal, ~3.3v is external (digitally read as 1).
> 
> I’d check the voltage of pin 13 of the fv-1. If it’s close to zero, that’s your problem.


Pin 13 was indeed the problem, either it wasn't properly soldered or I had a bridge somewhere. All working beautifully now. Thanks so much for pointing me in the right direction!


----------

